# Will my tires rub due to a larger aspect ratio?



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm looking at a 9.5" wide rear wheel and I can't decide on which size wheel to get.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The offset of the wheel and the size of the tire will
determine if it will rub.

Larry


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Could you explain?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

With the stock 8" wide x +48mm offset (6 3/8" Back Space) rims, you can't run any wider tires than the 245s on the front. 255s will rub the struts.
On the rear, you should be able to run 275s.
I run 245/45/17 front and 275/40/17 rear on stock rims and have
rolled the rear fender well.

Also, the bolt pattern is 5 on 120mm (odd) and a 69.5 hub bore
(also, odd).

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

9.5" takes a big offset somewhere around 50-60mm and inner and outer fender massage. That is close to the limit of how big you can get in there. Inner and outer control arm and subframe bushings also help as that will hold the wheel in place better than the compliant stock ones. Although you can get 275s on a 8" wheel (I've done it too) the contact patch and handling will be improved with a wider rim. I run 9" rims in the back with a 55mm offset and have run 285 tires with no rub and no cheating of jacking up the back end.


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> With the stock 8" wide x +48mm offset (6 3/8" Back Space) rims, you can't run any wider tires than the 245s on the front. 255s will rub the struts.
> On the rear, you should be able to run 275s.
> I run 245/45/17 front and 275/40/17 rear on stock rims and have
> rolled the rear fender well.
> ...


I run 255/17/40 Nitto NT05s on my stock front wheels with ARP studs and 5mm spacers. I run a -1* camber too


----------

